# Armature Designs



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been looking for a site that has either design ideas,blueprints or instructions for making pneumatic armature structures.

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

There are almost none. When I first started doing them years ago I looked.

Brent Ross has some available if you buy his prop making books from his website, www.dcprops.com.

Other than that, there are only a handful around on the normal sites like monsterlist, 2scaryguys, etc.


----------



## HalloweenFx (Mar 28, 2008)

look here not blueprints but some good pics and they show the size 
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/Props/WebCat.asp?ID=2-0023


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

scare-m, if you decide to buy instead of building, check out the guy who responded to your post! Brian at Evilusions builds awesome and solid pneumatic structures. They are well-built and he definitely knows what he is doing.

Insert standard caveats (I don't work for him, get a kickback, etc. etc....)


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Eric at Vilethings has good pics of his creations. He doesn't have things dimensioned out, but you can get the general idea on how it operates and how it was put together.

You can also search for boopack software where Brad made a nice 4-bar simulator and can experiment on how you want something to pop-up before trial and error with the real mechanism.

On my own site, I have an in-depth how-to on the skelerectors I made a couple years ago in which I used the boopack software to tailor the piece sizes for it before I began.

IMO, not much is shared on more complex pneumatics because documenting it is a pain for how long each piece is, where the holes go, what size cylinder to use, etc, etc. Much of the time, there will be small to large tweaks to get it to work the way you want.

Examples of that come into play for my pneumatic scarecrow of which I have a couple pics of the arm mechanisms and same thing for my pneumatic horse. If it wasn't due to the fact that I built several skelerectors, I wouldn't have taken the time during one of the extra builds to document and share to the public which is time consuming.

The best you are going to most likely find is a couple pics on the pneumatic mechanism that you like and scrutinize those pictures to duplicate it from sites like evilusions, scareparts, vilethings, scarefactory, DC props and such.

It also comes down to what you want to build as 'pneumatic armature structure' is very vague. Maybe a little pop-up or scissor mechanism to a big custom creation with many movements.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Bourno

Thanks much for the feedback. All very good points. I personally am looking to build a slow rising corpse riser like nosferatu.

I am not mechanical at all however a buddy of mine is a professional welder and the other owns a used tools and parts show where I can get air cylinders for cheap cash. I was looking for some info to pass along to them to see what they could build and how cheap as everything appears to be extremely expensive to purchase.

I did take the advice of the posts here and just look at designs for the corpse riser but was hoping that something technical already existed. Trial and error will work too though.

Again thanks for the info


----------

